# DNZ Game Reaper scope mount



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

New DNZ Game Reaper 1" scope mount for Tikka T3 left or right hand rifles. Height- LOW.

I bought this mount without buying a scope first. I had one picked out, and then changed my mind, and went with one that has a 30mm tube.

$50 on Amazon, but I'll let it go for $40 cash, or the equivalent in quality FACTORY 9mm, .223/5.56, .270 Win, or 12/20 gauge.

Package is open, but all parts present. It hasn't even left the man cave, or had a scope placed in it.

Please PM with inquiries.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bump


----------

